# Python Code auf einen anderen Server ausführen



## hubi14nrw14 (24. Feb 2019)

Hey ich würde gerne mein Python Code auf einen Server ausführen. Ich weiß, bloß nicht so genau, wie man dies am besten macht.
Wenn man also folgenden Code auf den Laptop ausführt, dann soll der Name des Servers ausgegeben werden.


```
import socket
print(socket.gethostname())
```

Ein SSH-Tunnel zum Server habe ich schon mit Putty erstellt, aber weiß nur nicht so genau, wie ich dann auch den Code ausführen kann. Hat jemand schonmal sowas gemacht und kann ein paar Tipps geben, bzw kennt eine gute Anleitung dafür im Internet?


----------



## Dukel (24. Feb 2019)

Was ist das Ziel des ganzen? Soll das ein Service werden, der auf dem Server läuft oder ein Teil einer Applikation, der auf dem Server läuft?


----------



## mrBrown (24. Feb 2019)

Wenn du über SSH eine Shell auf dem Server hat, kannst du da doch ganz normal python aufrufen?


----------



## hubi14nrw14 (24. Feb 2019)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Was ist das Ziel des ganzen? Soll das ein Service werden, der auf dem Server läuft oder ein Teil einer Applikation, der auf dem Server läuft?


Ist halt für die UNI. Später soll auf den Server ein Neuronales Netz laufen, weil auf den Laptop würde das ewig dauern. Aber erstmal will ich einfach nur eine Verbindung haben. Deswegen dieses einfache Beispiel mit den Hostname.



mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du über SSH eine Shell auf dem Server hat, kannst du da doch ganz normal python aufrufen?


Weiss gerade nicht genau was du meinst. Habe mit sowas noch nicht soviel Erfahrung.


----------



## Dukel (25. Feb 2019)

Du gehst via SSH auf den Server, installierst (wenn noch nicht geschehen) Python, kopierst dein Programm (z.B. via scp oder auschecken mittels git) auf den Server und startest das ganze dort einfach.


----------



## JCODA (25. Feb 2019)

Für Python bietet sich auch Jupyter notebook an. Das startet einen Webserver und du kannst per Website Pythoncode ausführen.


----------



## Dukel (25. Feb 2019)

Da ist auch die Frage, was das Ziel ist.
Soll das ein Dienst sein, welcher Daten aus dem Model Analysiert? Ist das für das Training und wird bei bedarf gestartet? Wird Dynamisch das Modell damit entwickelt?


----------

